#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

*   				     (      ..   				)                				    :
				     1-.
				     2-.
				     3-  				  .
				     4-  				  .
				     5-  				   .
				     6-  				    .
				     				           				            				 90%   


				           : 
 1-  				 :   				       :
				      Ý-          				.
				     ȝ-   .
				    -     .
				     -        .
				          :            				       
				    .  :* *   				           				.
				             :   
				          :         				   
				    .   :   				          				 .
				    .  :   				            				         
				       .   :
**  				           				    :
				    1-            				        .
				    2-    (     .............    				)          				 .
				    3-             				 .
				    4-         				      .
				    5-           				    .
				    6-           				     .
				    7-          				    .
     8-  				           .
    9 -  				  (   )       				           				   
             .
    10-  				      .      


   11-       (  )     				         				   
           .
   12-            				             				  
                 				        .
     13-        				         				     
            				   .
     14-        				      .
     15-     .
     16-        				   .
     17-         				     .
     18-       				          				   .*

 
See More:

----------

